# cool layout design from real world



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi,
saw this area on Google Earth today and was amazed at how many unique industries are together in a short 2.5 mile distance and with elevation changes ... as well as over/under passes.

check it out on Google Earth:
Campbell Creek, Kamloops, BC, Canada

Steel manufacturing plant, livestock loading, tire manufacturing plant, cement plant with below track offloading, lumber yard, another train to truck load/unload facility ... main line and branch line.

Enjoy

If I had the money, time, and ability ... I'd attempt to model this HO scale


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That's about 150' of scale mile track on HO.


----------



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

haha, that would take a large building to house a 1 to 1 scale version ... thanks for the conversion data.

Wonder how far the length could be reduced by using a more abstract method ... having industries and track features ... while at the same time shortening sidings and spurs.

attached are views of key features looking from the river towards background hills. 
Pic 1a:
Branch line at top, with livestock spur below, middle is main line, and lumber loading yard at bottom middle.

Pic1b:
Branch line crosses over highway to connect with main line, left of overpass is a rail to truck loading facility, right of middle is the cement facility (under rail off loading), and tire factory below it.

Pic1c:
rail goes under double highway to steel manufacturer.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Selective Compression is the key to model railroading. Move everything closer than in 1:1 and shorten the spurs.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

If I wasn't modeling Deutsche-Bahn in southern Germany I'd be modeling a copper mining scene from the Keweenaw in the UP of Michigan. 

That is a layout that could benefit from selective compression.


----------



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

MichaelE said:


> If I wasn't modeling Deutsche-Bahn in southern Germany I'd be modeling a copper mining scene from the Keweenaw in the UP of Michigan.
> 
> That is a layout that could benefit from selective compression.


Hi,
Photos of your build and/or the other one?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

This is the Deutsche-Bahn railroad under construction:

It will be set in Era IV-VI in southern Baden-Württemburg/Bayern area in the low Alps.


----------



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

MichaelE said:


> This is the Deutsche-Bahn railroad under construction:
> 
> It will be set in Era IV-VI in southern Baden-Württemburg/Bayern area in the low Alps.
> ]


Really great looking layout!
Serious stuff going on there


----------

